# Can you help me code



## klp010102 (Dec 17, 2008)

Can someone help me with transforminal LESI L2-L3-L4?

New to pain mangement coding.


----------



## tkneuro135 (Dec 17, 2008)

64483 for initial level and then 64484 for additional levels


----------

